# How many superworms?



## BaileyBoo (Jun 30, 2011)

Currently, all petstores near me are out of mealies so I've been feeding Lily supers. I was wondering how many per night/day she should/can get? She's 6 months old. What about when she is pregnant/nursing? Should the number go up? 

She currently gets 4-6 a night. Too many? Not enough? 

:? 

Also, does the number change for when I get her onto Large Mealies?

What about my little boy, he'll be 6 weeks on Saturday (22nd)


----------



## BaileyBoo (Jun 30, 2011)

For some reason, I can't figure out/remember how to edit. But I forgot to mention, I cut the heads off the supers.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2011)

The numbers depend on how easy your Hedgehog puts on weight, the younger one you can give a few more due to being young and more fat helps their growing bodies. The older one you just monitor through daily weighing to know how many is too much on that day


----------

